# chinese tubes. how to get them?



## K.88 (May 29, 2013)

As the topic says i woundring how i can get over some chinese tupes in sweden?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I get mine from dankung.com


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

Dankung.com for me too.

I did get some from www.fineslingshot.com too but the shipping costs are not reasonable unless it is an addon for ordering some other items anyway.


----------



## ascedb0 (May 29, 2013)

Swedish eBay:

http://search.eim.ebay.se/?elc=-2&kw=17*45+latex&ect=

&

Dankung.com


----------



## K.88 (May 29, 2013)

Hoggif: cant i buy some from you? Cause im not willing to wait like two weeks.


----------



## ascedb0 (May 29, 2013)

zarser said:


> Hoggif: cant i buy some from you? Cause im not willing to wait like two weeks.


This guy ships from UK to Sweden for 2.7GBP, I doubt it would take 2 weeks. Considering I receive packages in the USA from the UK in under a week standard post.

LINK


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

It seems Dankung.com has distributor in Germany.

You can get it from Germnay's dealer

how many days does it take for a mail from Germany to Sweden?

I think it should be very soon shipping to Sweden.


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

I guess http://www.kugel-winnie.de is the referred distributor in Germany. Shipping time (and cost) from Germany should be quite reasonable.


----------

